# Michingan Out of Doors Morels!



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

Guys, check out the show tonight. There are going to be three great morel hunts from Northern, Mid and SE Michigan. Jimmy came out to our property a few weeks ago to film and we had a great time and even found some nice morels!


----------



## bigrackmack (Aug 10, 2004)

Boardman Brookies said:


> Guys, check out the show tonight. There are going to be three great morel hunts from Northern, Mid and SE Michigan. Jimmy came out to our property a few weeks ago to film and we had a great time and even found some nice morels!


Jenny came and filmed my friend Ray down state (while I was working on his house:sad and he made some mushroom soup and I was also filmed giving it a try........Thanks for the heads up I was wondering when it was gonna be on.......Mack


----------



## William H Bonney (Jan 14, 2003)

Is that online now?


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

William H Bonney said:


> Is that online now?


Yes it is


----------



## Oldgrandman (Nov 16, 2004)

Be sure to watch, thanks for the heads up!


----------



## itchn2fish (Dec 15, 2005)

Should be cool, thanks for the heads up


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

I so know what I'm watching now. Thanks for the heads up!


----------



## naglady (May 10, 2010)

thanks for the heads up, just watched it online. makes me wanna find some summer mushrooms soon. lol


----------



## sandman_187 (Sep 11, 2005)

They made it look so easy! That was an awesome show!! Thanks Jimmy and Jenny for a GREAT show!


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

If you missed the show it is on again on Saturday morning on PBS and here is the link to the website with the complete episode. 

http://michiganoutofdoorstv.com/shows.cfm


----------



## Silver Panner (Apr 15, 2009)

I hated that show! I stomp around all spring and find a hand full and these guys go out and make it look sooooooo easy.... jerks. 

They shoulda filmed me... then people would have an idea what its really like. :lol:

Yeah, actually I'm all fired up again and want to get out and go looking.


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Hey, Boardman. Were you in the first episode up north? I watched it. I thought it was a good show.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

fasthunter said:


> Hey, Boardman. Were you in the first episode up north? I watched it. I thought it was a good show.


Yes that was me.


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

Years ago I used to live in South Lyon area and we used to find QUANTITIES of morels around dead elms. It was awesome. Lots of wild asparagus around there to be found also.:corkysm55

Good show last night. Cool to see some of us from here getting in on showing others some GREAT picking. Thanks guys!

PM me that mushroom soup recipe. I would make it a little thicker though. Looked awfully tasty.

Found 17 morels by my pole barn the other day and sauted them with onions and gravy then poured over a nice venison hamburger steak. That was good too.:corkysm55


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Boardman Brookies said:


> Yes that was me.


 I figured, but I wasn't a hundred percent sure. That's pretty cool!


----------

